# Crab on rolls REC.



## kadesma (Apr 27, 2006)

We had the best lunch today, I'm stuffed..I even had a hard time putting together my meatloaf for dinner   Thought you might like this too.
Even tho it was warm today this was wonderful with ice tea and some icy cold melon.
you need:
4-french rolls
4-Tab. melted butter
3/4 lb. crab meat, I used fresh
1-c. shredded gruyere cheese
3-green onions, white and green part sliced thin
1/4-c. mayo
2-Tab. sour cream
lemon juice
salt
fresh ground black pepper
some fresh ground nutmeg
preheat oven to 400. Split the rolls the long way. Brush with the butter and toast lightly. Combine the crab, cheese,onions, mayo, and sour cream.Season to taste with the lemon, salt and pepper and nutmeg.
Spoon onto one half of the roll and place on baking sheet Bale 5-10 min or til heated through, serve other half of roll on the side or top the first half and hope your mouth will fit   Serves 4
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh, yummy!!! This sounds good!!


----------



## Corinne (Apr 27, 2006)

Definately a keeper! Thank you!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 27, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Oh, yummy!!! This sounds good!!


It was wonderful, I ate every bite  Of course dinner was forget it for me, but I'm still full from lunch.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 27, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Definately a keeper! Thank you!


you're welcome.

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Apr 28, 2006)

That sounds delicious! I've saved it in my recipe files.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's something similar that I developed after enjoying it at a local bistro-type restaurant where it's one of their most popular offerings:

Crab & Artichoke Crostini 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

One 6-ounce can crabmeat (or fresh if available)
One 15-ounce can artichoke hearts, drained & chopped
2 Tablespoons mayonnaise
2 Tablespoons sour cream
Ground cayenne pepper to taste
Paprika (optional)
Approx. 2 cups grated Parmesan cheese
Six 1" thick diagonal slices of an Italian or French baguette

Mix first 4 ingredients together, along with a few dashes of cayenne pepper to taste. Stir in one cup of grated Parmesan.

Spread mixture thickly on top of slices of bread, top with additional cup of Parmesan cheese, & sprinkle lightly with a little additional cayenne pepper, or regular paprika.

Bake in oven for approx. 15 minutes or until heated through. If you prefer a browner topping, you can broil the pieces briefly.

Serve as an appetizer, or as a light supper along with a green salad.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2006)

Breezy,
the artichokes are a great addition, will give your recipe a try. It looks wonderful

thank you

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> That sounds delicious! I've saved it in my recipe files.


Thanks Connie, we really enjoyed our lunch 

kadesma


----------



## lindatooo (May 1, 2006)

Yum!  Thanks!


----------



## grumblebee (May 2, 2006)

*kadesma* Your recipes sounds so nice! I will definitely be trying this. I eat a lot of seafood because seafood and fish are the only meats I eat. I am always looking for different ways to prepare it, so thanks for sharing this! 

*breezycooking* You recipe sounds really good too - I love artichokes and in fact just bought 2 jars of artichoke hearts the other day because they were a good price at my local market. Does it matter if the artichoke hearts are packed in oil or water? I'm thinking it doesn't matter because they will be drained.. ?


----------



## kadesma (May 2, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> *kadesma* Your recipes sounds so nice! I will definitely be trying this. I eat a lot of seafood because seafood and fish are the only meats I eat. I am always looking for different ways to prepare it, so thanks for sharing this!
> 
> *breezycooking* You recipe sounds really good too - I love artichokes and in fact just bought 2 jars of artichoke hearts the other day because they were a good price at my local market. Does it matter if the artichoke hearts are packed in oil or water? I'm thinking it doesn't matter because they will be drained.. ?


Thanks Grumblebee, I hope you enjoy it. It is a favortie here.Will keep an eye out for some good seafood recipes for you.

kadesma


----------

